# Airless losing pressure



## Alltime (Sep 28, 2013)

Hey guys, I have an old spraytech 2205 that keeps trucking... kind of overnight started acting up. She builds pressure just fine and starts building again instantly when squeezing the trigger, but can't keep up so I have to spray in slow motion. Shes acting like she would with a clogged rock catcher. Running a 517 but same with other tips.. lines are clear including suction hose, priming a bit weaker maybe than usual, suction ball is clean.. I'm usually good at diagnosing this thing but I'm stumped. What do y'all think?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Could just be time for a repack. All sprayers require that type of maintenance. Could be that your pump seals are just worn out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

could be something keeping your inlet valve from seating all the way too.


----------



## Alltime (Sep 28, 2013)

Jmayspaint said:


> Could just be time for a repack. All sprayers require that type of maintenance. Could be that your pump seals are just worn out.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies.. I just did a repack a few months ago, this rig usually starts leaking from the piston when the packings fail so I don't think that would be it


----------



## Alltime (Sep 28, 2013)

PACman said:


> could be something keeping your inlet valve from seating all the way too.


When you say inlet valve do you mean the primer valve? I've taken every fitting off to blow through checking for resistance, everything seems clear so far. I got sick of the junky primer valve a long time ago and built a ball valve system, all of that is clear as well


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

If its something with the primer valve, is should be easy to spot. Just prime it up, wipe of the hose, and stick it in a clean bucket, spray for a while and see if it leaks. 

So, are you saying you took it all apart, cleaned it and put it back together?


----------



## Alltime (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi, yes the primer assembly is clean. I ran lacquer thinner through the line and let it sit all day yesterday out of frustration. It blew out little skin stuff but nothing else. Today it was running fine, then started having a hard time keeping up again. This is making for some long days..


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

If it started working fine for a bit after it blow out a bunch of skin, I would assume there is more skin in there that let go and is stopping the balls from seating properly. Might need another deep clean.


----------



## Alltime (Sep 28, 2013)

I'll give it a try. Sprayed SW Duration all day yesterday without a hitch.. usually I'm using DE Evershield line. Maybe she just needed some caviar lol


----------



## Alltime (Sep 28, 2013)

She may have overheard me talking about getting a new Titan 640 and straightened out haha


----------

